

Flawed Security Exposes Vital Software to Hackers - tokenadult
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/05/flawed-security-exposes-vital-software-to-hackers/

======
tokenadult
"The McAfee paper focused on issues in the popular system made by Perforce
Software, whose customers include Google and many other technology companies.

"McAfee said it intends to review other SCM systems, which include the free
program Concurrent Versions System, Microsoft’s Visual Source Safe and IBM’s
Rational."

